
Keeping Zip - The Hacker Factor Blog - brudgers
http://www.hackerfactor.com/blog/index.php?/archives/405-Keeping-Zip.html
======
devmonk
Zip isn't just a compression format that people can choose to use or not. Java
jars, wars, ears, etc. and a number of other apps/frameworks/etc. package
files using zip. It is flawed, but many well-used things are flawed.

I personally use tar.gz whenever I don't have to use zip, unless I'm sending
to someone where I don't know if the person is using OS X or a *nix OS, in
which case I use zip, just in case. But I use unzip and sometimes zip in OS X
and Linux, and whenever I'm trying to unpackage something I know is compressed
in an unfamiliar format, I unzip it, and I think every time, it was the right
guess.

Thanks for the post, though.

